# Troop Pictures and Letters!



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I just got this nice letter and autographed Picture from some of our Troops.

Thanks Guy's this is for Puff! :beerchug:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

very nice  too bad there were no cigars in the picture!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Very very cool!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> very nice  too bad there were no cigars in the picture!


Yeah but I am glad to hear from them! guy's Lets use this thread for new letters and pictures so we can keep the Troop donation thread more compact!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I finally got these all in proper holders, I have yet to hang them but will after painting some walls. so who knows when. 

Thanks again these are my most prized possessions!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From LTC Petit Great to see you finally get to come home brother!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Dave,

I just wanted to say thanks so much for the care packages and the cigars
that came over the holidays. The timing was great, and we have really
been enjoying getting out for a smoke.

I attached some photos that we went out and took yesterday. We made up one for Puff.com, and one for you to use as you
desire.

Also, I only have about one more month here in Kuwait. As I leave,
please change the name of our POC to the following for the guys that
will still be here for months to come:

Mr Dustin Whitely
MCE-K
APO, AE 09366

Appreciate all that you do to support us out here!

Semper Fi!
Max

LtCol Charles M. (Max) Andrews, Jr., USMC Deputy, MARCENT Coordination
Element-Kuwait Camp Arifjan, Kuwait


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Funny timing I was emailing with CPT Robert Holsinger -COS Gary Owen letting him know more were soon on the way and he sent some more pictures, Thanks Brother and stay safe!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

A couple more from this morning.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice !:wink:
_
SEMPER FIDELIS my brothers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
_


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Great pictures and letters you got there Dave! I don't think we can say enough how thankful we are for all that you do for these troops Dave!

Incredible gifts as well, those are awesome!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Awesome stuff Dave! I wonder if one of those tanks would fit in my driveway.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Awesome stuff Dave! I wonder if one of those tanks would fit in my driveway.


Thanks Donovan, Tony and Veeral

I want the older Hummer myself LOL Tank would be cool too  :boink:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

great pics dave!

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Cruz has some good taste with that GH Vintage 2002!

Nice work bro.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Chaplain Holsinger, Robert CPT

Tell me you guy's don't make a difference, look at those happy Cigar faces


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

thats good stuff right there. great work Dave


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Just noticed, 1st Sgt Russell. We used to work together, I didnt know he was a cigar smoker. I will be damed.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Once again great pictures Dave keep em coming!!!!!
:usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Very cool, looks like some happy soldiers!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Love the pics Dave! Its always good to see our troops getting time to relax & enjoy a smoke.


----------



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

Indeed! Great job, Dave!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

RGRTim said:


> Just noticed, 1st Sgt Russell. We used to work together, I didnt know he was a cigar smoker. I will be damed.


Small world Tim LOL


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Very cool pics


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice work, Dave!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Holsinger, Robert CPT MIL USA FORSCOM


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great pics, thanks for sharing Dave!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

David,

Wow what a wonderful package you sent us. It came last night and it is
greatly appreciated. We'll be smoking this Friday evening and playing
cards, etc. I'll be sure to take pictures and then post on the puff
page.

v/r

John E. Butcher, MSgt USAF
Paralegal - J4 NCOIC
RoLFFA- Afghan (NKL)


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

MSGT John Butcher


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I tried to bump you Dave but it tells me i love you too much! So here is a virtual bump for all you do! You are a great botl! I am proud to call you my friend! Peace my Brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:bump::bump::bump::bump::bump:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I tried to bump you Dave but it tells me i love you too much! So here is a virtual bump for all you do! You are a great botl! I am proud to call you my friend! Peace my Brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :bump::bump::bump::bump::bump:


Back at ya Tony. One of these day when you have the time maybe we can start that thread in the section and you guy''s can do some teaching me about RE's HTF's and all around good sh*t man 

I have one box I bought last week of RE's and am not in a hurry but sure want to learn so I don't miss any deals because I don't know what I'm doing.

Thanks Man!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Back at ya Tony. One of these day when you have the time maybe we can start that thread in the section and you guy''s can do some teaching me about RE's HTF's and all around good sh*t man
> 
> I have one box I bought last week of RE's and am not in a hurry but sure want to learn so I don't miss any deals because I don't know what I'm doing.
> 
> Thanks Man!


Yes Dave we can do that in the Habanos section. In the mean time any time you want some opinions my brother. My door is always open to you!
In fact you know what i am going to start that thread right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Dave, another great pic!

Darn, I'm out of RG bullets for both of you. Virtual bump!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Tony and Dan!!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Same here Dave!! Won't let me do that either........We all love you too much! Thank you for the pictures!



TonyBrooklyn said:


> I tried to bump you Dave but it tells me i love you too much! So here is a virtual bump for all you do! You are a great botl! I am proud to call you my friend! Peace my Brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :bump::bump::bump::bump::bump:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Pictures courtesy of CPT Johnson, Steven C Camp Dubs - Base Defense Commander

Thanks Brother Glad you liked them, more later!


----------



## Teufel (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey guys, got a box from you guys in the mail, the Marines really appreciated the snacks and hygiene gear. For some reason this site is blocked on the deployed server so I can't access it very often. Thanks again!

Byron


----------



## msgtjeb (Apr 22, 2011)

Dave B.,

Your box arrived and here are photos. I'll be sending notes to both you guys and pictures show us enjoying the smokes. You guys are the best!:banana::hungry:ound::-|:tongue1:


MSgt John E. Butcher
Paralegal RoLFF-A


----------



## msgtjeb (Apr 22, 2011)

Dave B.,


Pictures


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks John Hope you are getting some nice relax time mixed in with the hard sh*t.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Love the pics, good stuff!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

This is 101% Awesome! :tu

And it's nice to see the Navy getting in on the goodies! ... Not that I'm biased or anything


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Glad to see the smiling faces of the Troops!


----------



## Teufel (Oct 14, 2008)

Teufel said:


> Hey guys, got a box from you guys in the mail, the Marines really appreciated the snacks and hygiene gear. For some reason this site is blocked on the deployed server so I can't access it very often. Thanks again!
> 
> Byron


Hey guys got my first box of cigars. Wow! There was so much good stuff in there. All the cigars were great too, none were dry from the mail or anything. I really appreciate you guys throwing some humi paks and ziploc bags, that really made it easy to package up the cigars and send them on down the line. A convoy left yesterday for the several dozen battle positions we have here so I should have pictures of troop herfs in a few days. Thanks again guys!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Way Cool Bro, we'll get more your way as soon as we can, Stay Safe and Thank You Guy's, We Love Ya all!!!!!

Dave


----------



## gravebelly (Apr 17, 2011)

Cool pics! I donated a box to my neighbor who is in the military. She went to Georgia for a weekend for training. She just found out a few weeks ago she is getting deployed. Her head is up high and I did not know what to really say to her. I mentioned this forum to her about the cigars for troops. She is going to take some pics of whatever her training is next weekend and hand out some cigars to other troops that are going with her early next year over in Afghanistan. She is in the Army but is very manly like (I mean no harm in that either) as she is the type of person that would do anything for you and kick your ass :rockon:

Her name is Shelia and she has family memebers nearby that have a cabinet business. she has more tools then any man I have seen plus access to the cabinet shop tools. She is going to build me any humidor I want starting at the end of next month. I have no ideas on what type of humidor to build but I think it would be cool if we could pull off something with a military theme. 

Also met a guy almost a month ago who just got back from Afghanistan. I noticed he had on a cigar shirt. It is my other neighbors dad. I could not resist but to give him a handful of cigars. He told me that "We" do not even understand how it makes the troops day when they recieve cigars. He told me when troops are on duty a box or pack of cigars brought to the troops is like a rat eatin cheese :rockon: He showed me some pics of troops and there own little cigar club they have going on in a tent. I still owe you some cigars for donation just letting you know the last batch went to the troops. I felt so good doing this personally. Once I get some extras aside I will let you know. I am hoping Shelia will get some pics on her training with her squad on the ones I gave her.


----------



## msgtjeb (Apr 22, 2011)

Gravebelly,

That's wonderful and I want to thank you as well for your support and effort to make the troops (inculding me) get a little bit of pleasure. It does mean a lot to us when we receive a package of cigars and goodies. We know that the people back home are thinking of us and want us to have a little bit of home here. Keep up the good work and show us a picture of the humidoor when its done.



John E. Butcher, MSgt USAF
Paralegal - RoLFF-A NKL


----------



## carolinacigars (May 28, 2011)

Great pics! My stepdad is in Balad and I send him and his pals new release cigars every chance I get. 
Anyone know where I can get one of those "I smoke, I vote, Don't Tread on Me" flags?
God Bless all of y'all out in the thick of it! 
Keep your head down and watch your six!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

carolinacigars said:


> Great pics! My stepdad is in Balad and I send him and his pals new release cigars every chance I get.
> Anyone know where I can get one of those "I smoke, I vote, Don't Tread on Me" flags?
> God Bless all of y'all out in the thick of it!
> Keep your head down and watch your six!


Here ya go Bro, Plus Thank your Stepdad for me bro!

Don't Tread On Me Flag


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

gravebelly said:


> Shelia will get some pics on her training with her squad on the ones I gave her.


Great story bro give her a big Thank You for me and let her know a guy in Washington is mighty proud of her!!

Thanks :high5:

Dave


----------



## mcarpen (Jun 1, 2011)

This is so awesome. I'm looking forward to being able to help donate some time in the future!
-Max


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Dave, here is a picture of all the company commanders and the battalion commander having a "commanders cigar conference". Thanks again for the smokes, everybody loved them! Each of the company commanders took 50-75 sticks back with him to distribute to their companies. The humipaks and Ziplocs were really useful for this. I gave the battalion commander one of the Gurkhas you sent and he was a big fan. Everyone else had a 5 Vegas or a Rocky Patel that you had sent out. Thumbs up all around! I will send you some more pictures as I get them in from the guys down south. They have really shoddy internet though so it may take awhile. I am going to herf with some corpsmen today and I will send you some pictures of that. Thanks again

Byron

Capt Byron Owen
Intelligence Officer and
Hotel Company Commander
1st Battalion, 3rd Marines


----------



## Opsrto (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting the pics from the DCC. Cpt J has not been able to post here cause it was blocked. Evadently cigar smoking bad for moral But we all know better. Again thanks for the smokes and posting the pics for us.
If you like, you can see more on FB just search for the Dubs Cigar Club


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Gentlemen,
Package received yesterday, all I can say is Thank You! I passed out some to the guys who work in the same building as I do and everyone was very curious what was in the box. I gave the cigarettes to our Ops Sergeant Major who smokes like a chimney and he was very appreciative. I've got some upcoming missions and I will take some of the cigars with me to pass out to some of the guys who don't live in the same place as me. I will get some pics for sure. I have to say, that is probably the best package I have received and I am on my 3rd deployment. Your generosity is greatly appreciated.

Sincerely,

Jeff Swinford


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i love this thread!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
Caveats: FOUO

Dave,
No problem man....Just want to say thanks again to you, Dave Bowles and to everyone who pitched in on the box of cigars. I have to say that I was quite popular when those boxes got here. My fellow commander, CPT Tim Decker was smart enough to bring his humidor so I was able to fill that up easily. We had a good time deciding which ones would go in the humidor. I utilized the bags and pillows and they are working out great. 

I have some pictures that I will attempt to send to you guys when I can. Our connectivity here is not very good. I have access to my government email but the internet is blacked out every time there is a casualty in our AO. Needless to say, it's not on very often. We are trudging along each and every single day but we try to make the best of it. The heat is oppressive, every day is virtually the same and we all wish we were back at home. However, we are here to do a job for our country and for the Afghan people and we all take great pride in doing that. Time goes by fairly quickly here because we are so busy. 

One great thing that the cigars do for my peers and I, is that it allows us to chat and relax for a awhile. We don't get that down time with each other very often and it really is a great thing. 

Mail is a HUGE morale booster here and you gentlemen did us all a service with your gift. It is sincerely appreciated by myself, my Soldiers and my fellow commanders. 

V/R
Jeff Swinford
CPT, LG
Commanding


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
Caveats: FOUO

Gentlemen,
Here is one pic of me prior to a patrol enjoying a cigar and one of my driver CPL Miller enjoying one during some well deserved downtime. Have a great day guys.
Jeff


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

Very nice photos of the troops. Always good to see that our soldiers are doing well.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Best thread, hands down.


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

Blue_2 said:


> Best thread, hands down.


Indeed!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Dave,

Here are some pics of a recent "Burn Night" (Burn one before you burn out).

Thanks again,
Robert


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I got a couple important cards today LOL


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Great stuff, Thanks dave for everything you do and coordinate for our troops


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
Caveats: FOUO

Hello Daves,
Took this last night after the meeting with our boss. 
Left to right:
CPT Sedivy
CPT Decker
CPT Ryder
CPT Swinford

Enjoy!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Another great letter!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

SSG Tschudi










Swinford, Jeffrey S CPT USA 2-34AR FSC CMD


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Capt Byron Owen


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I was emailing Chat with Capt Byron an asked what he was being awarded in the picture well here's his response and some links. Thanks and Congrats Byron Happy 4th Thanks to you all!!

I received a silver star. My platoon sergeant received a Navy Cross. He is back in D.C. right now. Also if you guys want you can follow the unit you are supporting (1st Battalion, 3d Marines) on facebook at the lavadogs webpage there: Lava Dogs | Facebook

Recon Marine awarded Navy Cross for thriving in heavy combat

DVIDS - Images - Navy Cross medal award ceremony [Image 1 of 4]

Capt Byron Owen
Intelligence Officer and
Hotel Company Commander


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures and links Dave!


----------



## Teufel (Oct 14, 2008)

smelvis said:


> I was emailing Chat with Capt Byron an asked what he was being awarded in the picture well here's his response and some links. Thanks and Congrats Byron Happy 4th Thanks to you all!!
> 
> I received a silver star. My platoon sergeant received a Navy Cross. He is back in D.C. right now.


Is MACMS still on this board? He sent us cigars on this deployment when it was still club stogie. I haven't been able to get in touch with him since then.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Teufel said:


> Is MACMS still on this board? He sent us cigars on this deployment when it was still club stogie. I haven't been able to get in touch with him since then.


Never heard of him sorry! can we help? just say so.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Zdunczyk, Stephen SSG RES USAR USARC


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

if you could, just confirm that you received the pics. thanks!
From left to right in the pics is Corporal Miller (he is my driver)j, myself, then Corporal Moyer (he is my .50 cal gunner)


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Gentlemen,
Just thought I would tell you a very short story....

One of my guys, SGT Chatham had a younger brother who was killed 2 years ago. They used to smoke cigars together and now SGT Chatham only smokes one per year. He does this on the anniversary of his brothers passing. Yesterday was the anniversary. He came into my office and I told him to pick whatever he wanted. He went off to spend some time with himself and smoke the cigar in remembrance of his brother. Just another story of how your dontations are being used over here. Thanks again for everything. 
Jeff


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Zdunczyk, Stephen SSG RES USAR USARC





smelvis said:


>


These pics are great Dave!
Keep up the good work!!!!!!!!!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

A nice Postcard From John Butcher


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

This is a letter I asked for for you guy's at Puff to understand what you are doing. This man and I email fairly often and it is my goal to meet him is person here in the states.

Steve Thanks for this heartfelt letter my friend we Love every single one of you guy's and can always count on us!! in any way we can help we will.

*Being a deployed soldier is a lot harder than it looks. You don't let on how hard or how lonely it is. That would be showing weakness, and you have to keep a strong constitution for your soldiers. You look for things to kill the boredom and keep morale up. For me, the highlight of each day was returning to my room and celebrating with a cigar. I loved sharing the experience of a fine cigar with my brothers-in-arms. It became an indelible part of the deployment experience. I was fortunate to have met fellow cigar-loving soldiers during my deployment and to have met cigar-loving civilians online. A friend introduced me to Dave (Smelvis) on the Puff , com board and the next thing I knew I was receiving boxes of cigars, snacks, toiletries and other goodies for me and my fellow soldiers. Words cannot describe the joy of hearing your name during mail call and then realizing you have several boxes of goodies to share with your army family.

The worst time was the holidays. Everyone was secretly (or openly) miserable about missing Christmas with their friends and families. Leadership knows this is a hard time so they create some sort of mandatory celebration where the secret agenda is watching over the soldiers who should not be alone. I was secretly depressed from a mission two days earlier where I got to see the real poverty and despair of the people of Iraq. I felt twice as bad feeling guilty about not being home when I saw the people of Iraq who didn't even have a home. I felt horrible. Then (cue the choir of angels) 3 packages arrived for me right before Christmas. These boxes were stuffed so full of cigars and accessories that every soldier who wanted some got a 5-pack of cigars. This made our holidays. Everywhere I went, I saw soldiers who might have been hiding in their rooms alone, outside and having their own mini-herfs with their donated cigars. The timing was perfect and it made a very difficult time so much easier. I also developed some deep friendships because of those cigars, and even though we have scattered back to our separate corners of the U.S., we remain good friends. Nothing brings friends together like a good cigar. On behalf of my brothers and sisters of the U.S. military, we thank you for your support. You don't know how much it means to us.

SSG Stephen Zdunczyk
328th ESC*


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

I just got chills reading that... WOW! I cannot imagine what those guys go through. Knowing that the smallest gesture of donating something like cigars and/or snacks really brings these fine soldiers some joy is indescribable in my heart. Thank you for sharing that Dave.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Anthony asked me to post these for him so here they are!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I love this thread


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tony asked me to post these as well.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

If you don't find some soon I'll send some over!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Letter from Captain Jeff


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

David,

WOW!! Thank you and everyone who gives to the "cigar for troops" program very much, the packages arrived around the 9th of Sep just in time to commerate the 10th anniversary of the tragic event in America that has changed so many of our lives.
I am writing a formal thank you letter, but wanted to send a quick note and pictures, to you and all the great BOTLs that put forth the great effort to make our lives as comfortable as possible over here in Afghanistan. It is these gestures that make the days and longs weeks bearable. The letter will be accompanied by a Flag of The United States that I flew over the Kabul International Airfield to honor the brave men and women serving our great nation today and commerate the 10th anniversary of the World Trade Center tragedy.
The service members in my unit are deeply honored by your hospitality. Given the events that have happened here in Kabul within the last few days, tonights cigar was much needed. Once again thank you and all the great BOTLs here on Puff.

SGM Tracy Dykstra
AKA "Jumpmaster"


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Tracy now they will always be here for us to see!

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

And From another of our Favorite Puffers SFC Thomas Hennig

I think it's Cigar and Picture night!

Thom say's
*I wanted to drop you a short note and tell you thank you again. The weather is starting to cool to tolerable temperatures and we dont have to smoke at 4am to enjoy it anymore. Tonight we pulled out a laptop and projector, fired up some cigars, and watched "Smokey and the Bandit." It was just a real good time and not much conversation occured, but you could tell that it really helped relax everybody. We all walked away from our little "smoke session" a little bit happier and it is thanks to you and all the other supporters. I leave you with these pictures. *


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thom said I could share this with ya all.

Thanks Thom hope to smoke with you someday bro!


Hey Dave and Dave,

Hope things are going well. I see that you have a whole team of guys busy
as heck helping with the Troop Rally and that's awesome. 

We have had a long deployment and although it wasn't terribly busy or
dangerous, when Soldiers have too much spare time bad things usually
develop. Me getting into cigars and pulling some of the guys with me has
really helped build some strong bonds. We are already a very close, tight
knit community, but sharing a cigar with friends in a relaxed atmosphere
helps tear down some of the formality of the rank structure and allows the
guys to speak a little more freely about issues they have. 

We have greatly enjoyed the cigars, treats, magazines, thoughts, and prayers
that everybody has been so generous to donate. We are on the home stretch
here in Iraq and will probably only be able to accept 1 more package before
we start breaking down our humidors and mailing what is left of our stock
home. I get told "Thank You" all the time and stuff like " If it wasn't for
you guys being over there, I wouldn't be able to enjoy my cigars back here."
The truth of the matter is that we are all on the same team. We all value
our freedom and we all like a good cigar. I am just one of the lucky
Soldiers that has been fortunate enough to be remembered by the great folks
here. 

The next couple of months will be hard on us as we start packing up to go
home. There is still great uncertainty on when we will actually go home and
that just compounds issues with the homefront. I would love to tell my wife
and daughter when I will be home, but the fact of the matter is, we simply
do not know. Worse is that once we do know, we cannot tell them. She is
lucky to have a great support system back at home through the other spouses
in our EOD community. I am dually lucky that my Brothers of the Leaf will
do nearly as much to support me as my Brothers in Arms.


On behalf of my guys and myself, Thank You. 


SFC Thomas Hennig
774 EOD Operations
COB Adder, USD-S


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Posted for Dave...

THIS IS A VIDEO CLICK ON IT TO SEE IT

http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/tt233/WyldKnyght2002/Smelvis/?action=view&current=MOV046831.mp4


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Great video post great job you are doing Dave!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Tony
But it would never have happened with my skills Craig did the posting I tell you I just couldn't figure it out.

Thanks Craig!


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Posted for Dave...
> 
> THIS IS A VIDEO CLICK ON IT TO SEE IT
> 
> http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/tt233/WyldKnyght2002/Smelvis/?action=view&current=MOV046831.mp4


Craig,

Thanks for posting this. This is just my little thank you from my group here in Kabul, Afghanistan. The sticks on the bench are from all the great BOTLs here on Puff. ONce again thanks everyone for donating to our cause.

Tracy
AKA "Jumpmaster"


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Tracy very nice brother, Stay Safe!

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Email from 
Andy Hamann
52 EFTS/ITAM-Air

T-6 advisory mission ceases, Iraqi pilots teach their own

Photos	
Previous Image	1 of 11	Next Image
Turning over operations
Garry Argent, a maintenance contractor, prepares a T-6 Texan II aircraft for one of the last joint training missions between the 52nd Expeditionary Flying Training Squadron and the Iraqi air force Squadron 203 Sept. 4, 2011, at Camp Speicher, Iraq. The 52nd EFTS turned over flight operations to the Iraqi air force Sept. 5. The Iraqi training squadron has 11 instructor pilots trained and ready to carry the torch. (U.S. Air Force photo/Staff Sgt. Mike Meares)
Download HiRes
T-6 advisory mission ceases, Iraqi pilots teach their own

Posted 9/21/2011 Updated 9/21/2011 Email story Print story

by Staff Sgt. Mike Meares and Senior Airman Patrick McKenna
321st Air Expeditionary Wing and U.S. Air Forces Central Public Affairs

9/21/2011 - CAMP SPEICHER, Iraq -- "Iraqi air power starts here," are the words hanging above the doorway of the Iraqi air force's Squadron 203, a T-6A Texas II flight training squadron at Tikrit Air Base, Iraq.

The words ring true, in part, because of the efforts of the U.S. Air Force's 52nd Expeditionary Flying Training Squadron, which flew its last Iraqi training mission under the current security agreement with Squadron 203 Sept. 5. Eleven qualified Iraqi T-6 instructor pilots have emerged from the joint program, creating organic pilot training capabilities within the IqAF.

"They are the foundation of the Iraqi air force pilot training," said Lt. Col. Andy Hamann, 52nd EFTS commander, deployed from Vance Air Force Base, Okla.

Airmen from the 52nd EFTS have been working with the IqAF for the last 21 months in the T-6, conducting primary flight training and instructor pilot training. The single-engine, two-seat T-6 is used by more than six countries as a primary fixed wing trainer, including the U.S. Air Force and U.S. Navy.

The squadron received delivery of their first T-6 Dec. 16, 2009, performing their first mission two weeks later. A little more than one year later, IqAF Lt. Col. Hamid, the Iraqi Squadron 203 commander, became the first fully qualified instructor pilot for Iraq.

It takes nearly 18-months and more than 280 flight and simulator hours to produce an instructor pilot to carry on the torch. Now, the squadron has 11 fully qualified instructor pilots ready to lead their air force by teaching others. Starting with nothing, the IqAF has developed fully functional training shops ranging from training, standardization and evaluation, safety, flight commanders and life support.

"They've really stepped up to the challenge of running their own squadron," said Capt. Aaron Knight, an instructor pilot deployed from Columbus Air Force Base, Miss. "They're shining examples of good pilots and good officers. I'm extremely impressed with the maturity they have shown."

The flight standard they have set is another aspect of the mission the advisors have worked hard to maintain.

"The standard we've held here as we trained the Iraqis is the same standard we use in our Air Force pilot training as well as the instructor pilot training," Hamann said. "I'm confident they are able to take this mission."

At the IqAF T-6 instructor pilot graduation ceremony held on Sept. 5, Hamann noted, "I hope that in the skies around this region and around the globe, our two air forces, the USAF and IqAF, and our pilots will fly together in missions beyond the training missions we are doing here; potentially humanitarian assistance missions and peace keeping missions in cargo aircraft, coalition operations and training exercises in fighter and mobility aircraft and as well as other missions."

In addition to their mission advising, training and assisting the Iraqi air force to grow foundational and enduring capabilities in flight training, they have established enduring professional and personal relationships.

"What I'm most proud of are the relationships this squadron has built together," Hamann said. "We've had more than 50 individuals come through the 52nd EFTS over the last two years to train the Iraqis. The camaraderie on the flightline, in the briefing rooms, and in the life support areas is really strong."

Ten more students are in the training pipeline now, and possibly 15 to 20 more will be by the end of the year. The goal is to eventually have 30 instructor pilots, two for every T-6 aircraft in the inventory.

"I've had a good experience working with the 52nd training squadron and learning from the expert American pilots," said IqAF Abood, one of the first certified Iraqi instructor pilots. "(Now) I will try to transfer what I've learned to the new Iraqi training pilots. We will always keep the bar up. Our goal is to help build a strong air force and I think the beginnings of that will happen at Squadron 203."

According to Hamann, if the United States and Iraq sign a future security agreement, the 52nd EFTS may return to assist Squadron 203 in both pilot training and instructor pilot training.

tabComments
No comments yet. 
Add a comment

321st AEW, Sather AB

ima cornerSearch
GeneralImagesVideo
View All RSS RSS feed

tabHeadlines	RSS feed 
Prime BEEF Squadron combines Air Force, Army engineers

T-6 advisory mission ceases, Iraqi pilots teach their own

Sather Airmen carry the Colors to honor the US Air Force

Airman trains Iraqi technicians, focuses on self improvement

Aircrew flight equipment Airmen train Iraqis on life support mission | VIDEO

Leaders issue Air Force birthday message | VIDEO

Sather Air Base remembers 9/11

Iraqi airman makes history, ready to control skies

US, Iraqi Airmen share food, fellowship

SECAF pays visit to Sather AB


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Guys, I've been bombed by some of the best. And they were incredible and wonderful bombs. But, I got a bomb today that was one of the most humbling bombs I've recieved yet. First the picture...










The certificate, since it's hard to read says: 
A Co, 1-10 AVN (Attack) Deathstalkers
Taskforce Knighthawk
FOB Shank, Afghanistan
This US Flag Was Flown For: 
David Bowles.
This flag was flown during a combat mission over the skies of Afghanistan in an AH-64D Apache Longbow in support of Operation Enduring Freedom on September 11th, 2011.

I have no words to describe the honor I feel to recieve such an unbelievable gift. I am truly humbled. Thank you so much Anthony!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats and well deserved bro, One of the highest Honored very very cool David!


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

David B. Well deserved. 


The other other Dave, a unfortunate side of things is the Iraqi Training and Assistance Mission's are fading fast.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

owaindav said:


> Guys, I've been bombed by some of the best. And they were incredible and wonderful bombs. But, I got a bomb today that was one of the most humbling bombs I've recieved yet.


That is awesome!! Congrats Dave!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tracy aka Jumpmaster a freind of Russ one of my new friends here WA who just got sent to Afghanistan a month ahead of me being able to herf and meet him in person. Anyway he is one of many we send to but Tracy is from my area. so he sent me some Love back in a way I can't beat!!

Thank You for serving and for this great Honor you sent me including This Beautiful American Flag and Certification as well as these great challenge coins. I am Honored brother!

Dave


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Sweet! Very cool bro! Congrats on a well deserved gift!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Guys, I got hit again! This time Thom (Shortfuse) hit me but good. The generosity of these soldiers absolutely amaze me. After all these guys have to deal with and they still find time to commit acts of kindness like this! Once again, I'm incredibly honored and truly humbled! Thank you so much Thom. Check these pics out folks!










Check out the sweet EOD and scorpion stickers above!










The certificate says this was flown for me on July 4th, 2011! I love the motto. We shall conquer, in spite of Hell!










Very cool "all weather" notebook! Sweet!

And last but certainly not least. An incredible challenge coin! Here's one side.

And the other side.










Wow....just wow!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I always love these letters!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Man Thom WTG brother you guy's know how to hit us hard. I couldn't have asked for a better or more appropriate gift.

Thanks for the flag, coin and case Thom I Love them as you well know!

Dave


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Sweet! Like you said in our pm conversation, "it makes you feel like a kid again!"

Thanks Thom!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Got this from Thom (Shortfuse) today. Figured you guys would want to see it as well!



ShortFuse said:


> Dave,
> 
> We got your package here today and wow were the guys happy and impressed! We're letting them get acclimated for a little bit but we wont too long! You are 100% correct that this will probably be the last package we get from you. It has been a wild ride for sure but you have made it so much better. Not to worry, I will remain a very active member on Puff, probably more so when I get home. Thanks again and here is a picture of our guys showing off the haul...
> 
> ...


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Got this email from one of the soldiers we support! First the email and then the pics! I love getting pics of these guys enjoying themselves! This if from Scott (rollinninmy50).

*Hey!*
*I got two boxes today! One from you and one from smelvis. Needless to say LOTS of guys were really happy. Thank you guys so much, i feel like just saying it isnt nearly enough! I took some more pics tonight of us. Understand though that this is a 15 man position so some guys are standing watch , others go out on patrol so it only leaves some of us on free time. Its on a constant rotation, so i couldnt get everyone at one time, but ill take more as other shifts go through. There was MORE then enough for everyone. Everyone was telling me thankyou but made sure to let them know that it was everyone from puff and what you guys do. Anyways heres some pictures, im gonna send a serparate email and the same pics to smelvis too. Wanted to make sure i could thank you both and ill be sure to post a thanks on puff ,but thought id leave the picture posting to you guys. REmember the truck from the first picture i sent you guys?

*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Great Picks guy's I hate to see the one blown up but glad they upgraded the amour on them, They did didn't they?

Thanks for posting Dave.


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

Puff,

Some pictures of us enjoying the great sticks you have sent. Once again thanks to all.

Tracy
"Jumpmaster"










_some of the guys on their last night_










Me smoking with the EOD dog--SHORTFUSE would love this one!!!










Some old crew mixed with new BOTLs










Brig General O'Neal during his last herf










Brig General Whittington and one of his Colonels during their first Kabul Herf.

Everyone in these and more to follow pictures are smoking the sticks you guys have sent us to give us a little bit of home. Once again Thanks a million!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

This is a great thread! The pictures the faces of those that sacrifice all for our country's freedom! GOD BLESS you all and keep you safe thank you all for your service to this great nation!
Dave and all that give to our brave military!
GOD BLESS you as well!
:u:u:u:u:u:u:u


----------



## bombsquadmike007 (Jan 27, 2011)

Love all the EOD stuff being a tech myself I know what this means to the guys. A simple cigar is a wonderful thing. Keep your heads down brothers. HooYa


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Great Pictures Tracy Thanks Guy!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Andy and some guy's wanted to see my Beautiful Presents so here they are. Still needs work but a good start.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Now that is awesome. Thanks for sharing those photos.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*FYI
Thanks for all the help Jacob but we are back to normal again and all donations that were going to Jacob can now return to me. Thanks again for a great Rally and all the help made it a whole lot easier for me. but I am VERY anxious to get the supplies from Jacob and get on with business as usual.  Love You All :usa2:

Thank You All! :banana:

Dave :banana:

Mailing :banana:

Dave Bonnette
PO box 3563
Bellevue, WA 98009
$ [email protected],.com *

PS I hired a cleaning crew for my hole house and have moved a bunch of Troop stuff into a spare room so I now have a very large area being set up as a quite efficient Troop storage and box loading area. Pretty proud of this! My living space is now all personal humidors and this stuff.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I got this from Dave2 Friend, I also got pictures but I think Dave posted them I'll check and if they are different I'll post them!

Hey man!
My name is Scott. You sent my unit a box of cigars from puff.com. I cant express how much we all appreciate it! There was more then enough to go around and took some to one of the other patrol bases around my AO. Our guys are spread out around different 15 man patrol bases so its a little different then most. Well all enjoyed some really good sticks thanks to you guys and i wish i could do more to say thank you. Its really nice to be able to kick back and enjoy a good taste of home, nice relax time and a chance to unwind with the guys!. I took some pics, a couple of us and a couple of our Pb. Being our group is so small it was impossible to get us all in one picture. (Some guys stand post, and radio watch etc.) So its the guys that were on there rest cycle or patrol cycle in these pics inparticular. Im rollinnmy50 on puff, you guys have a great forum going, full of friendly people and lots of good info. Thanks again!!!
Scott


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Tracy aka Jumpmaster


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

awesome pics!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice pictures Dave!
Nice thing you do for those boys that give their lives to protect ours!
GOD BLESS you all!


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone, sorry the pictures appear fuzy and grainy but we were experiencing a bit of a dust storm that night. Once again thanks to everyone that contributes to us deployed serviced members.

Tracy
"Jumpmaster"



smelvis said:


> Thanks Tracy aka Jumpmaster


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Once again Tracy (Jumpmaster), I'm humbled and honored by the generosity of you guys fighting for our freedom! Thanks so much for this. These are the things I will treasure for the rest of my life!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very Nice WTG Tracy and I hear ya Dave Congrats!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

very cool stuff Dave & well deserved!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

We got a nice Card from Thom aka Shortfuse, Very Cool Thanks Brother!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Just a quick note from a good friend of ours.

Dave,

I have a couple of guys getting ready to go over so I will send you their addresses as soon as I can.

I am actually getting deployed too, but my deployment is a little different. I will be deployed CONUS (continental United States) and be doing the same job I did in Iraq (intelligence) and it should only last about 6 months. I leave next week.

So great to hear you are still taking care of the troops. That support means more to us than you guys could ever know.

Stephen


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> we got a nice card from thom aka shortfuse, very cool thanks brother!


_May God bless you all and keep you safe!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _May God bless you all and keep you safe!!!!!!!!!!!!_


Amen.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Finally = Thanks Justin & Andy Juicestain & Boat57


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Just a short note from Jeff, the cool part is our guy's are coming home, way F*cking cool!

Hello Gents,
Just wanted to wish you both a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.
I'm packing up my computer but wanted to get the word out before this
thing goes into a box. Wishing you both well and looking forward to
getting home. 

V/R
Jeff Swinford
CPT, LG
Commanding


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Dave,

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!! Thanks once again, received the boxes on Christmas Eve, just in time  for Christmas. Sorry, I haven't had a chance to post much lately, we have been extremely busy. My wife spent Christmas Eve with Russ and his family and stated it was a lovely evening. I hope yours was as well?

It didn't feel like Christmas here at all however, the very kind gesture from you and the rest of the PUFF family made the day somewhat enjoyable. I worked until 2 pm then had a smoke with some of the guys. You guys really give us a little bit of home and for that; we thank you!

We are having our first official "Tali-banned Cigar Aficianido Club" KAIA Chapter meeting on 30 Dec. I currently have 45 members and after the first meeting our numbers should continue growing. I will send pics, promise.

Well, as I stated earlier thank you very much for the little bit of home! Have a Happy New Year!!


V/R,
Tracy

TRACY J. DYKSTRA
SGM OR-9 , USA


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

A nice note from Jerry and some pic!

Dave

Thank you for the cigars. I shared them with my company for Christmas. We have a platoon that had just got back from an 8 day mission. I shared some with my XO and the rest of the head quarters platoon. the pictures are from the day they got back and then a night around a fire that we started to stay warm. I am very thank full for the cigars I never smoked anything before but I do enjoy a cigar now to take the stress of the day away here are the pictures and there will be more to come.

SGT Jerry


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

David,

I just wanted to thank you for the care package of cigars. It just so happened that I got the boxes in a couple of days before a unit Christmas/New Years party. I am a southern boy and I was voted to smoke the only 3 pigs in the middle east(I think). Just so happened that I also got to offer the guys coming in from Iraq and Kuwait some fresh cigars after their meal. With your care package I made Doggie bags full of cigars and sent out with each of the CG Cutters that were at the party.
I told the guys that where they came from and they all wanted me to tell you thank you from each of them. They are looking forward to anymore that you end up sending if any.

I was going to write a note but figured this would be a little faster to getting to you.

Thank you again for your Care package
very respectfully,

MK1 Shawn Hines


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

Dave and Fellow BOTLs,

Once again thanks a million! Here are a couple of pics from Christmas day, I will add more once I down load from other computer.

























Having a hard time uploading from my pics folder--:banghead: so I attached them


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Tracy hope all is well my friend!


----------



## Ishtar (Jan 12, 2012)

I just found this... What an AWESOME thread!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Tracy I really needed this!

Dave,

Thank you very much from all the service members you have supported!!!! Do not worry my friend, even though you never actually served in the military, as you say, you have served along side and supported us military men and women proudly and with distinction. I understand how bad it hurts you to have to take a back seat to something you have developed that provides the comforts of home to so many men and women alike however, the tradition will be carried on with the same passion as you provided, rest asured. You will always be able to look back with pride and say "I started that".

I will be home on some much needed rest and relaxation in Mar, I will definitely look you up; if I have to get Russ to take me to see you I promise. I think Vinnie is moving the herf to try and accomadate my visit, should be a great time.

Eric--Thank you for volunteering to keep Dave's service going which helps us deployed service members. I am the President of the Kabul International Airport chapter of the Tali-banned Cigar Aficionado Club. We currently have 50 members and hold monthly meetings to get together for some BOTL fellowship. However, many sneak away from our busy schedules to enjoy a daily 1400 stick. My address is below if you wish to donate to our cause, our stock is currently running a little low.

Tracy Dykstra
NKAIA
ATTN: IJC CJ6
APO AE 09320

Once again, thank you to both of you fine gentlemen and great Americans!!!!!

V/R,
Tracy
"Jumpmaster"


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Dave,

I just wanted to officially thank you for all of your support for everyone over the years and most specifically for me and my guys. We just received a plethora of cigars from you and the good people at Puff. Amazing how excited the men were to get these cigars. We were able to get out one night and I enjoyed a smoke with them, which is nice because operations usually preclude us being able to smoke all together. We put a letter in the mail for you but I have no idea how long it will take to get back there. Sometimes its a week sometimes its a month and there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to it. Regardless hopefully you enjoy the small token of our appreciation. 

I truely hope that one day we can meet up back in the states. Stay happy and get healthy so that we have that chance in the future.

Thank you so much,

Nelson Liuzzo


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Just got these 2 things in the mail..what a awesome surprise..but the real thanks goes to whomever organized the donation to this awesome troop..here are the pics!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very Cool Jon  Made your day speaking from experience!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

That's awesome Jon. I love the pic of the troops smoking :usa2:


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

After seeing a post from this Artillery Unit I sent some smoke to them. I didn't expect the wonderful letter, certificate and photos I received. As we know, the real Thanks goes to these guys.










My wife and I loved this one:


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Matt (aka - scalocmatt),

Thank you so much from the command post of 1st Squadron (Airborne), 40th US Cavalry, Camp Clark, Afghanistan. The boys truly appreciate the box of sticks and snacks that we received in the mail today. It is always wonderful to receive a gift from someone that you don't even know, but yet supports us cavalrymen forward on the line of defense for the nation. Here in a couple of days I'll get some pictures posted of the boys enjoying our gift from you; didn't quite get to pictures today because it's been a bit busy, if you know what I mean.

Again thanks,
John

JOHN J. GEIS III
MAJ, AR
Executive Officer

1st Squadron (A), 40th US Cavalry, 4th ABCT, 25 ID (L)

*BY FORCE AND VALOR!!!*


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

UNCLASSIFIED
Sorry for taking so long to reply, been really crazy here. I have told the guys that you were sending some stuff they are really excited. We can not get cigars at any of the FOBS or COPS we go to when we do get to go to them. As I had said before I will send pictures of us Enjoying them once we receive them. It has been really busy here now that it is getting warm. It is the start of the fighting season.. All that means to us is more IED's and more indirect fire from mortars while we are out on mission. So as I had said before it is nice to come back and relax with a cigar so once again THANK YOU.

Enderle, Jerry G SGT MIL USA FORSCOM


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

What an awesome thread! I literally had tears in my eyes after seeing some of the pics and posts. Thanks to you guys who organized and donated to this. My brother and sister are both in the army and seeing the way you guys are taking care of them and the rest of our Heros is amazing!

I would like to donate a few modest sticks. Who is organizing this now?


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

look for SocalMatt he can lead you in the right direction


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

How have I not noticed this thread in a while???? Well, I feel like a douche!

I got this a couple of weeks ago and want to share it with the Puff community since it is your donations that go into all of this:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cool Matt made your day getting it I bet! You guy's are doing a great job brother.

Dave


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> How have I not noticed this thread in a while???? Well, I feel like a douche!
> 
> I got this a couple of weeks ago and want to share it with the Puff community since it is your donations that go into all of this:


Glad you like them Matt!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Very cool Matt made your day getting it I bet! You guy's are doing a great job brother.
> 
> Dave


Hell yea, more than my day. :thumb:



cavscout98 said:


> Glad you like them Matt!


Thanks. That was very awesome of you.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

is there a list of addresses somewhere?
i started buying too many boxes, and need to make some room for them 


J.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

My buddy Jonathan and his unit recently received a Puff care package, he joined but can't post pictures yet so here is him and his unit enjoying them


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Pale Horse said:


> My buddy Jonathan and his unit recently received a Puff care package, he joined but can't post pictures yet so here is him and his unit enjoying them


Yes! That's great! Going up on the wall!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

That.... is freakin awesome!!! Thanks for poting Aaron :thumb:


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

awesome pic


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

got some pics from Brian and some other soldiers enjoying some cigars :smoke:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:hmm: no pics? I attached them


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

lets try again... :usa2:


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

Cool thread...God bless our troops!


----------



## USMCDevilDogg (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you from the Distribution Management Marines


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

I received your packages yesterday. Man what a smile my battles got when
I showed them the packages. We are having a get together tonight. We
will be taking some pictures so I will be sending you some. We are on
the works of making a combat patch for us and we will make sure you
receive one. Thank you for your support and thanks for bringing Home to
us.
Thank you,
SGT Hernandez


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Had a great time with two of my warriors while they were on guard duty.
That's the mighty M240b machine gun behind them. Those are Joya de
Nicaraguas they're enjoying, thanks to you guys!

They loved 'em. Thought it was the coolest thing to have a couple cigars
while sitting in their guard tower. Had plenty of time to talk about
things that were on their hearts. I'm telling you man, something about
lighting up a cigar with someone just seems to melt the ice and open up
the conversation.

I really appreciate it, man!

I have enjoyed some others, too, but just didn't get a chance to take
pictures. Had a couple of Acid Blondies with a Soldier last night who
was excited about some of the things he's been learning about God and
himself during this deployment.

From the bottom of my heart, thank you!

Your friend in Afghanistan,
CH Pete


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Received the cigars today, thank so much. Didn't have a chance to open them, but I will when I get back from work. Just in time to, as we have a flight scheduled for this Friday to the NTC. Thanks again! The guys will enjoy them immensly, I'm sure.

Derek


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

I just received my Cigars yesterday I didn’t realize how many you were sending I have to get a bigger box! We will be smoking joking and taking pictures shortly and we all really appreciate the care package even the non smokers have been digging into the candy and the cards will get pleanty of use





Respectfully,

Cpl Henderson Ted


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

We received your package today. Awesome selection! On behalf of the Smokin’ Aces Herf, THANK YOU! I’ll send photos shortly. Again thank you for the great gesture of supporting the deployed troops. SEMPER FI!



-Gunny Rod


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

The package has arrived. Cannot thank you all enough. These should keep us busy for awhile. You guys are great and your support is outstanding.

Mac


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Sir,

I just received your package. YOU ARE A LIFE SAVER! Everyone here is
absolutely thrilled. Thank who ever sent the NUB and the Ghurkas for
me. Saved those for myself.

Thanks

Xavier


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Just traveled to one of the outlying COPs to be with the guys during a
change of command ceremony. The night before the ceremony I broke out
some of the Acids to share with the commanders. They were stoked! It was
a very memorable time as we talked about past memories as we said
good-bye to the outgoing commander. Those guys will never forget their
chaplain bringing them Acid cigars and enjoying the "brotherhood of the
leaf" with them that night.

Thanks for making that possible!

CH (CPT) Pete Stone


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

As promised...Some pictures which I will be posting as time permits. Thanks again for your support the donations meant more to us than you can possibly know.

Sincerely,
Thomas


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Here are some pics of SFC Lyons and his Cigar Club.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry this has been so delayed. It has been a busy time but the cigars were an awesome Friday night event. I have attached a couple pictures of the guys who were around to participate. I look forward to another gathering tomorrow and more good times. Thanks again for the support and again I apologize for the slow feedback. Please pass along our gratitude to all those who help with this effort.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know that I am back in country and all the cigars
arrived in good shape. Had my second in charge (not a cigar guy) take
care of them for me til I got back. I'm in the process of sending them
out to our guys in the field. Some of them are in pretty remote areas,
so I'm sure they will be very happy to receive some care packages. Way
better than the ones with cookies in them! I've handed out a decent
number here to some guys that were passing through on their way back out
to the field and they couldn't believe it and all were very
appreciative. I also brought back a nice supply to add a few to each
package. Thank you again for all that you do.

Tim
Kandahar, Afghanistan


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Crazy week....but your package got here. I haven't gone thru it yet. I am gonna fork it over to the fellas....you really had great timing on this op. I am so greatfull for y'all, you have no idea. The shit that's going on....makes me want my 18 years back. Today they suspended tuition assistance to soldiers for whatever pissing contest they are having in DC. Anyways...just know we appreciate you guys. Thank you all so much

Dave


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

We were overwhelmed with the packages you sent us! When I walked
in and saw them sitting on the table and yelled Cigar! One of our
biggest cigar smokers who was having a bad day jumped up and was
instantly excited! It made his day. I can't tell you how grateful we
are for your donation. We still have cigar night but any free moment we
get we go to the humidor and pick out one we want to try. Thanks again
and I should have some pictures for you soon!

-Mario


----------



## tswest11 (Jan 31, 2013)

BigSarge said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I am back in country and all the cigars
> arrived in good shape. Had my second in charge (not a cigar guy) take
> care of them for me til I got back. I'm in the process of sending them
> out to our guys in the field. Some of them are in pretty remote areas,
> ...


I've sent out and handed out a ton of cigars over the past week. Thank you, again!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

How awesome is this? 

Pete, I can't thank you enough for what you're doing on our behalf for our troops!

I feel as though I owe them all the same thing they've given me; a check, written in the amount up to and including my life.

Thank you, Pete.


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

BigSarge said:


> The package has arrived. Cannot thank you all enough. These should keep us busy for awhile. You guys are great and your support is outstanding.
> 
> Mac


Incoming...
9505 5000 1489 3077 0000 32

Enjoy them in health and happiness. Thank you for everything you guys do!


----------



## tswest11 (Jan 31, 2013)

Finally got around to posting some pics of the package we received. A ton of cigars, some lighters and a calendar. I've already given out a ton of cigars and going to hand out a bunch more this week. Thanks do much. We all appreciate all the support!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

From SGT Bradley:

Just got the Package!! It is awesome thank you guys so much!! I have some pic's here but trying to get some better ones but my camera does not work well in low light. We have a big BBQ planned for end of next month should have everyone there and will get some good pics. The guys are super excited to smoke some of these cigars Thanks again everyone!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Sir,

I got your package yesterday and immediately opened it up! I smoked a pipe, and handed the others out. I just smoked one of the cigars a minute ago! It really hit the spot. All the guys and myself are very thankful for you and your organization. It means so much to me that you would send us these items that give us the creature comforts of home. More later gotta run.

"Sut"


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Received your package today. WOW!! Thank you so much! Tell your team we really appreciate their generosity.

Matt


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Dear Cigars 4 Troops,

We're about to leave theater in a few days. I wanted to say thank you
one last time for your love and support for our Soldiers. It has meant
a lot to me to see the outpouring of love and support from great
individuals/organizations like you. Thank you for making our Soldiers
feel loved and appreciated while they are so far from home, giving up so
much of themselves.

I have had some amazing conversations with Soldiers because of cigars
you all sent my way. Thank you for making that possible. And thank you
for making it possible for me to share my last ones with Soldiers as we
get ready to redeploy. What a great gift you have given me!

I ask God to bless you for your faithful support and earnest desire to
see our Soldiers taken care of.
Thank you again for all you have done.
Sincerely,
Pete


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

I am trying to get the pics from my other guys here they took group shots. would like to get a shot of all of the club in one pic but since we are on different schedules it hard. MTF


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

_Sir:
We have received our package w/ an overwhelming amount of greatness inside. I can't tell you how much we truly appreciate all of those cigars and accessories! I have included a couple of pictures and more will follow, that was very nice of you- and from the guys as well, we kindly appreciate your donations, they will go to good use i'm sure of it!!!_
_
















_


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

From Argenis


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

From SFC David Hall:

Sir, We would like to express our Gratitude to your organization. The cigars that you sent could not have come at a better time. We merged two teams and celebrated two of our guys promotions on the same day the cigars arrived. Attached are some pictures of the guys enjoying the cigars that you guys sent on a couple of our cigar nights. Thanks again.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

sorry everybody, Been far too long since I've been able to log on and update with some letters from our troops. :usa2: please forgive me....

_Hey Eric,

Remember me? well i have great news, We finally received the package you sent us, After 4, almost 5, months of waiting we finally got it, I'm so glad that we did, the guys were really exited about it. the only bad thing is that we only have 2 more weeks of deployment and we won't be able to smoke all of those so we are leaving them to the next group that comes to relive us. I have to say that we are greatful that there are still people that care about the troops and that we have people that are willing to make such an expensive donations. I can't thank you enough, we are going to have our Going Home cigar.

Once Again, Thank you

_


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

_I received a shipment of cigars yesterday. Thanks so much! I look forward to sharing them with the guys here. Really appreciate you guys thinking of us all here!

Respectfully,
Peter_


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

_I received your care package yesterday. It was more than I expected thanks! The great thing is that, I'm new to cigars, so trying a new cigar every day is awesome. I'm figuring out what I like, and putting together a list of cigars that I want when I get home. I'm an Infantry Platoon Sergeant, so I am sharing with my guys as well. We have a cigar night once a week, and it's been great to share and compare cigars with each other, which is essential for our morale. Thanks for everything. - Tim_


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

_What a wonderful package! Thank you! Send more in the future for my platoon if you wish! You are wonderful._


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

_I want to thank you for your generous donation to our unit. The amount of
goodies you sent was unexpected. Several of us have really enjoyed them and
more people are getting to enjoy too. Do you take donations to provide this
service?

Respectfully, B_


----------



## pauroCig (Oct 2, 2013)

I thought soldiers aren't permitted to smoke because this will decrease their stamina and stuff, well it's cool to see them smoking by the way.


----------



## jabaranyai (Nov 12, 2013)

From Kandahar


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Received a letter and pic from some troops I sent a package to, the majority of which came from BigSarge:

David,

Sorry it's taken me so long to get a message out to you. I just wanted
to thank you and your friends for that most generous selection of
stogies, not to mention the awesome humidor and what I refer to as my
"crack" torch. Believe me, after a tough night of flying around the
ship, nothing has proven more relaxing. So far my buddies and I have
enjoyed them in Hawaii, Singapore, the Philippines, and everywhere in
between as we make our way towards the middle east. Again, we can't
thank you enough for thinking about us and I look forward to thanking
you in person next summer.

(Captain) Mike Murray

PS: Attached is a pic of me and some buddies enjoying a cigar after a
particularly challenging flight the other night. By the way, just so
you don't get the wrong impression, we normally don't wear pink patches
on our flight suits, a guy in our squadron had them made for breast
cancer awareness month.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

bazookajoe said:


> Received a letter and pic from some troops I sent a package to, the majority of which came from BigSarge:
> 
> David,
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for posting this David.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Pete, thanks for sharing this!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

While things have slowed for us a bit (email wise) after the holidays, I'm sure we will get some more emails and pictures soon. This is one we received just a few days ago...

_WOW! We just received the box of goodies, thank you so much! I will try to
get a pic or two soon to send. Thank you for what you are doing, it's
always nice to wind down with a good smoke at the end of the day.

Regards,

Doug and the Wing Staff at Al Udeid.
_


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

From M. Smyth (sent to our FB page):

Here is a pic of us troops (uk) having our first 'Cigar Club' night on Camp Bastion . Pictured are Cpl Smyth (far right) and SGT Percival (centre) it would raise our morale if you could upload this pic on your wall . We are called the CSS ( cigar smoking society ) and our motto is PPE ( pause, ponder, evaluate) you have to be over 25 to join, ( in order to truly understand PPE! I look forward to hearing from you! Mike.









[/quote]


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's a recent email

First I want to thank you for supporting us while we are here in Afghanistan. I cannot tell you how much these will be appreciated. To see the look on my troops face when I can hand them a cigar and play dominos and watch them enjoy and sit back and relax is priceless. For them it is always about worry, missing home, and family.But to be able to step back and take a knee and enjoy a cigar while enjoying a game of dominos is great. While smoking one of the cigars I bought for them at the PX (which was nasty and dry), one of my soldiers had even said if I close my eyes for a moment I can feel like I am back home. That just hits the spot when I can provide that feeling. So again thank you.

MANY THANKS


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

new pic just came in...


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Fixed it for ya.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Is the Staten Island address still the place to send cigars for the troops?


----------

